# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Cured resin samples?

## NoctumSolis

Hello again,

In advance of receiving my Peachy I'd like to run some experiments on samples of the cured resin to see how it would behave in certain applications that I've thought of recently. I don't really understand the language of material datasheets so I'd rather test it myself -- for reactions to adhesives, temperatures and force -- to which end I'm asking if anyone would be willing to post me a sample.

I'm in the UK, and obviously I'd cover any postage costs for samples I'd receive. I'm interested in all the resins but mainly the most rigid.

I also thought it might be nice, if people are happy to do this, for others to use the thread to exchange samples.

----------


## Chayat

According to info from the kickstarter and other thingamies the  Peachyjuice resin is going to be very similar to Makerjuice:

http://www.makerjuice.com/

----------


## Feign

Indeed, I've gotten a bottle of Makerjuice SubG+ and a UV laser pointer to do some testing.

I got the UV laser pointer from Alibaba and would probably go with a different source if I were to do it again.  No labels indicating the stats on it, heats up fast and sucks down batteries like a kid drinks juice boxes.  (also, get a set of UV blocking safety glasses, I'm lucky I didn't damage my vision permanently while experimenting with this thing)  All that said, it does the trick for curing resin and then some, I need some way to turn down the output to get anything interesting, but it was more than enough for strength testing and such.

----------


## NoctumSolis

This has reminded me that my wife owns a gel nail varnish kit, which uses UV-A LEDs fur curing. This looks promising, going by the info at makerjuice.

Thanks for the pointers!

----------

